# Dog eating too fast? Here's an idea



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Rather than buy one of the fancy expensive "slow down" bowls, we just used one we already had. It was just a stainless steel "non skid no tip" bowl we picked up at petsmart. It previously had a little rubber strip on the bottom that we removed. I believe it was around or under $10.

Bowl in it's regular form









upside down









and with Dante's food









Just an idea. The other cheap ideas of putting the food in cupcake pans, etc never worked for anyone I knew. The dogs just tipped them when they stepped on one side of it trying to eat. A rock never slowed one down that I knew. But this works great.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

That's great! I'm going to give that a shot.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Duh! Why didn't I think of that!! Good thing I only spent about $5 on the slow feed bowl I bought. I'm going to try this with the old bowl to see how it does since I think it's only a matter of time before Ridley realizes he can flip the plastic bowl over with no effort whatsoever.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:thumbup: Rerun great idea!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Used it for supper! Works better than anything else I've tried for my boy


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ha! very cool, and we have those bowls in the garage collecting dust (digging them out now)!! 
Thanks!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

that is a great idea about turning the bowl upside down. 

I used to put a rubber ball in with my dogs food...now she won't eat unless her ball is in the bowl with her. She'll go find it and bring it and drop it in her bowl and then eat her breakfast or dinner.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I know muffin tins work for some people. Another option is to put a large rock or brick in the middle of the food bowl, or feed the dog on a baking sheet. 
Another option that isn't that expensive is to buy a puppy pan, they're a similar price to other stainless dog dishes:


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

You can also take a small regular food dish (not non-tip) and set it upside down inside the large regular dish. That way its still non tip.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

well, I tried the "non-tip dog bowl ,flipped it over" idea. It was working great with Meika for about a week. Now she has figured out that she can use her nose to shovel the food into a pile and then scarf it down. At least she has stopped burping after meals now! LOL

Darn that smart dog!


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Great idea!

I have heard of people using bundt (spelling?) pans as well as muffin/cupcake pans too. 

We just used a filled can (usually whatever was in the panty that nobody liked!) and plopped it into the middle of the bowl.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

This is what I've been doing with Luke's meals since he inhales his food. Every once in a while I'll use the bowl in its regular mode just to see if maybe he's used to eating slower. Nope, two seconds and the food is gone. I love inexpensive alternatives.


----------



## JagersMommy (Aug 31, 2011)

Like everyone said Wonderful idea, we had gotten the bowl ball, it didn't work worth a crap. We were trying to think of another idea but this is just awesome! Can't wait to try it out! Thanks!!


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

A girl I house sit for uses a muffin tin to feed her lab - lots of little sections the dog can eat at a time!


----------

